# hello from the south!!



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hey everyone,

i have been on here for a little while now and never introduced myself. i am trisha. i am from louisiana live in mississippi now. i am beyond in love with paint horses!!!!! well just wanted to say hi...i love it here.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

howdy ma'am


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

why thank you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!  Glad you're having fun here!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! Now you're "official" :lol:

see you on the forum!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^sweet! woohoo


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks buckaroo2010!!!


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

well welcome here!!!


----------

